# 2014 Jetta SE 1.8 turbo



## reccer (Apr 11, 2021)

I tried to search but wasn't having much luck, sorry if this has been addressed. 

So my car had been sitting for a long time and I decided to get the oil changed. They changed the oil asked me to start the car. About 5 seconds later the check pressure light came on. I drove it home and there was this noise that is hard to explain. It was a kin to a knocking noise. Before the oil change, none of these problems existed. Can anyone give me some ideas on why this would start after the oil change?

Thank in advance,
reccer


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

who's "they"? 
Maybe "they" are not familiar with VW oil pans and they drained the transmission pan...
Even after sitting for a few years, a car with the proper oil level changed just prior to starting the car should not develop sudden knocking noises. Since the pump has plenty oil in the sump it should shoot it up through the engine immediately upon start.
One odd ball would be that the car sat for a long time without oil in the pan and the pump rusted from some rebel moisture that got in (weird scenario, right?)
How long of a sit are we talking about?


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Did you check the oil level?


----------



## reccer (Apr 11, 2021)

Leirk said:


> Did you check the oil level?


Yes, sorry, I should've posted oil level is perfect.


----------



## reccer (Apr 11, 2021)

ChefroA6 said:


> who's "they"?
> Maybe "they" are not familiar with VW oil pans and they drained the transmission pan...
> Even after sitting for a few years, a car with the proper oil level changed just prior to starting the car should not develop sudden knocking noises. Since the pump has plenty oil in the sump it should shoot it up through the engine immediately upon start.
> One odd ball would be that the car sat for a long time without oil in the pan and the pump rusted from some rebel moisture that got in (weird scenario, right?)
> How long of a sit are we talking about?


I am ashamed to say jiffy lube. That's why I purposely left that out.  

The car sat for almost a year. It was started a few times but can be counted on one hand.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

What oil did they put in your car? Is it vw 502 approved? Does the knock exist with the correct oil type / level?


----------



## reccer (Apr 11, 2021)

Leirk said:


> What oil did they put in your car? Is it vw 502 approved? Does the knock exist with the correct oil type / level?


I do not have that answer but will contact them to find out. The oil level was where it is supposed to be and they used is 5w30.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

reccer said:


> I do not have that answer but will contact them to find out. The oil level was where it is supposed to be and they used is 5w30.


Does it still knock now when running? At all different rpm’s? More information can help people help you.


----------

